# Avent Isis Duo Breast Pump



## AugustBaby (Feb 16, 2009)

So I've been to about 50 user review sites, I've googled, I've shopped, and now I think I'm ready to buy...but there's one little problem. Here's the story:

I'm due with my first in August and will be returning to school about two weeks after the baby is born-assuming it comes around the due date, which is iffy I know. I'm only going to be on campus for 8-10 hours a week, primarily in the morning, and can hopefully be an otherwise stay-at-home-mom. I'd like to breastfeed exclusively so I've been checking out pumps for about the last month or so. A gal in my area is selling a gently used Avent ISIS duo for a very reasonable price ($170 for the pump, car converter, sterilizer, etc) , and I think it'd be a great buy. The problem is, I've been hunting around for replacement tubing and accessories (I'm not taking chances with communicable diseases) and can only find them for Medela brand pumps. I was able to find replacement valves and diaphragms for the Avent, but that's it. After watching the youtube video/commercial it appears that there's not a whole lot else the breast/milk comes in contact with, but I don't want to pay $170 for the pump and end up not using it because I can't sterilize or replace the necessary parts. Any suggestions?


----------



## ErikaS57 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have that one and while it's a good pump, it does have cons:
1. No replacement parts - can't order new horns, just valves/diaphragms. It is compatible with the manual pumps, but that's awful expensive way to do it ($35ish/horn, or $70/set!).
2. Tab on the tubing can break off, meaning you need to hold it in place until a replacement tubing comes from Avent. I've had this happen twice (during the 1 year warrenty). It was free, however I had to show proof of purchase. If it broke while pumping for my next baby I expect I'd have to pay, not sure how much)
3. No alternate-sized shield. Not a problem for me, but Ameda and Medela both make different sized shields.
4. Not BPA-free. Not a huge issue as you can pump into BPA-free bottles, and leeching while pumping would be minimal.

I figure with my next baby I'll start out with the Avent, then when the tubing tab breaks I'll replace with an Ameda Purely Yours.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't think there are replacement parts b/c the Isis was pulled from shelves (at least in Canada) b/c it has BPA. Maybe that's why?


----------



## lilith1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I use the Isis Duo since my son was born 4 months ago. I recently returned to work and pump 3 times in 12 hours. I love this pump. I didn't like the hand pump from avent though. When I have to use a manual pump I use my Medela Harmony.

Replacement parts can be purchased from a 1-800 number I got online on their website. I was asked a few questions and got my horn for $9 shipped within 2 weeks. The Duo saves me a lot of time, also dual pumping seems to increase my supply ever so slightly. My travel pump is a Medela swing, but I have to say that as a primary pump I love the Duo.
That was my experience.

A plus for Medela, almost all spare parts can be purchased either in stores or online direct, more convenient I guess.
Good luck!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think that pump is approved for more than 1 user. Only mentioning that because of your comment about not wanting to take chances with communicable diseases. Also the warranty is usually void if you are not the original buyer.


----------



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

all the parts are able to be steralized. i have NO problem using a used pupm, after cleaning. my duo was bought on craigslist and served me well!
good luck


----------



## davegerald (Apr 27, 2009)

If you would rather not buy hands-free pumping bras, you can have at least one hand free while double pumping with the following technique. Sit at a desk or a table. Use the edge of the table and one arm to hold your funnels in place. That gives you a free hand to read something that will lay flat on the table or eat a snack. Some users put the breast pump motor on the floor and operate the controls with a toe. With the Avent Isis IQ Duo Breast Pump, the controls are in one button on the part that is near the breast and the user's hand. Another option for multi-tasking is the hands-free breast pump by Whisper Wear, the self-contained breast pump worn inside your bra. Although not absolutely silent and it makes one's chest look larger than usual, this breast pump may still be an option for many mothers.


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

You may not need a pump at all! Save your $170. Its not uncommon to be able to hand express as much or almost as much. With the small amount of time you will be away from your baby you may never need to pump and with planning your baby may need no bottles. I was a student when my first son born and I never pumped and they didn't need bottles.

You may be able to get a better deal on an older model Medela PIS on CL. Everyone wants the ones with the new pumping action. Where I live you could get one for $50 for a nice clean one with lots of extras if you watched for a few weeks.


----------



## lindastale (Apr 28, 2009)

If you are looking for breast pumps, you will find that there are some good choices. The AVENT brand pumps come in both manual and electronic varieties. The manual breast pumps come in travel cases for use on the go. They work similarly to the way a baby suckles, and they are very good at expressing milk quickly and easily.


----------



## claudewinslet (Apr 28, 2009)

It doesnt matter whether you choose to breastfeed from your breast of with a breast pump like the Avent Duo Isis, Avent Pump , Medela Style, or Ameda Purely Yours the essential element is your natural breast milk. Modern science has provided us with more and more proof that breast milk has countless benefits both for mom and the baby.


----------



## lucyclaude (May 4, 2009)

Avent breast pump has a single button control and works with Avent VIA containers. Although, it comes in one breast shield size (24mm), the massaging petals can be removed to accommodate up to 27mm. It weighs 11lbs, has 8 washable parts and costs about $350.


----------



## tiffani (May 17, 2002)

gosh those last three posts were helpful







I'm sold!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I had a Medela PIS and HATED it with my first son, it was ridiculously painful and I got almost no milk out.

I switched to an Avent Isis hand pump, and I think because of the massage pads (the electric has these too) I just love it, it doesn't hurt, and I got like twice as much milk.

I am buying the Avent Isis Duo Electric this time around, because with work and school I'm gone around 50hrs/wk and I want to be able to double pump etc.

I am buying the Avent electric new, mostly because I want it to be in tip-top shape with the heavy use it will get, but, my other pumps were used (the PIS I'm really good friends with the previous owner though) and I just sterilized everything--my friend did the same when I passed along the PIS to her....but, that all depends on your comfort level.

GL Mama!


----------

